# Turbo Stuff



## baltzah7 (Mar 19, 2007)

Ok guys, Rabbit is going in the shop at the end of December, I need advice on what else to buy to be completely ready. Here's kind of a checklist, I tried my best.
Garrett t3/t4 57 trim turbo
Snow Performance water/meth kit
Autometer oil gauge
Autometer fuel air ratio gauge
Autometer boost gauge
Walbro 255 lph fuel pump
Bosch 550cc injectors
Bosch 550cc injector wiring harnesess
Stainless steel head spacer
head spacer gasket x2
stainless steel braided oil feed line
stainless steel braided oil return line
Garrett intercooler
Greddy turbo timer
50'x1" stainless heat wrap
Exhaust manifold flange
Custom steel exhaust manifold
Tial 38mm wastegate MVS
Tial 38mm wastegate adapter flange
Greddy RS blow off valve
Greddy blow off valve adapter flange
Greddy blow off valve gasket x2
Garrett t4 exhaust flange
Garrett t4 copper exhaust gasket
Garrett 4 bolt downpipe flange
Garrett 4 bolt downpipe gasket
Needs: Software, oil pan, pipe.....? etc? 
Thanks in advance for the advice. Oh and dis-regard the horrible looking colorful gay acura oil return feed line in the corner.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Turbo Stuff (baltzah7)*

is the Greddy blow off a recirculation type valve?


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Turbo Stuff (baltzah7)*

What A/R do you plan on going with? I think you'll need an extended chain if you plan on spacing the head? Atleast you get a chain with c2's kit I don't know if it really needed. How big of a spacer did you plan on getting?


----------



## baltzah7 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Turbo Stuff (~kInG~)*

The Greddy is a bov, no re-circulation


----------



## baltzah7 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Turbo Stuff (cyclegrip)*

My turbo is .60 on the cold and .63 on the hot. I already got the spacer too. I have heard their needs to be an extended timing chain when you put the head spacer in, and it would make sense, but im not sure if thats true, if it is, I bought mine too early dammit. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Turbo Stuff (baltzah7)*

I couldn't imagine that the chain can't stretch that much. How thick is it?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Turbo Stuff (cyclegrip)*

this should be entertaining...


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Turbo Stuff (baltzah7)*

I think maf cars need to use a recirculation valve (diverter valve), also check out C2's low compression kit which includes a new chain and chain tensioner...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Great start for sure! Couple things...
Is the autometer a narrowband air fuel ratio gauge? If so, that's not going to give you much more then a light show when use with a wideband o2 sensor.
Ditch the header wrap, it's not going to do anything for you. If anything, get a nice thermal coating. The goal is to hold the heat in, not disperse the heat out.
Is the 57 trim T4 flanged? You listed a T4 exhaust manifold flange in your parts list. Is the turbine housing t4 flanged? Will you be building your own exhaust manifold?
I didn't see tubing for the IC on the list. Are you fab'ing this yourself? What size is the core? There is very limited space behind the rabbit bumper to fit a core. Interested to hear your plan of attack.
Who do you have in mind for software? What is your final goal in terms of whp? Do you think you'll have enough fuel to support those goals with the 550's? Have you looked into a return fuel system for the vehicle at all with the plans you've listed?
Let us know if you'd be interested in a return fuel system, as it's something that we'll be releasing very soon.


_Modified by [email protected] at 7:42 PM 11-18-2009_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Let us know if you'd be interested in a return fuel system, as it's something that we'll be releasing very soon.

_Modified by [email protected] at 7:42 PM 11-18-2009_















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## baltzah7 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Great start for sure! Couple things...
Is the autometer a narrowband air fuel ratio gauge? If so, that's not going to give you much more then a light show when use with a wideband o2 sensor.
Ditch the header wrap, it's not going to do anything for you. If anything, get a nice thermal coating. The goal is to hold the heat in, not disperse the heat out.
Is the 57 trim T4 flanged? You listed a T4 exhaust manifold flange in your parts list. Is the turbine housing t4 flanged? Will you be building your own exhaust manifold?
I didn't see tubing for the IC on the list. Are you fab'ing this yourself? What size is the core? There is very limited space behind the rabbit bumper to fit a core. Interested to hear your plan of attack.
Who do you have in mind for software? What is your final goal in terms of whp? Do you think you'll have enough fuel to support those goals with the 550's? Have you looked into a return fuel system for the vehicle at all with the plans you've listed?
Let us know if you'd be interested in a return fuel system, as it's something that we'll be releasing very soon.

_Modified by [email protected] at 7:42 PM 11-18-2009_

Couldn't give ya an answer on the air/fuel gauge, header wrap will be thrown, I understand the heat-in thing, thats smart. I have a guy building my exhaust manifold with your guys exhaust manifold flange that I purchased. Im not fabing anything myself, I dont even know what kind of pipe to buy to be honest. He can pretty much weld anything. 3x6.3x27 for the intercooler. I have c2 software on my list, stage 3. I would like anywhere from 300-325whp. Tell me more about the return fuel system when you get a chance. Thanks alot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Turbo Stuff (ENRGZR)*

agreed


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Turbo Stuff (Turbonix)*

here is a thread on BOV and DV's used on MAF/MAP cars >>> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4652804


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: Turbo Stuff (~kInG~)*

Interested to see the outcome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## baltzah7 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Turbo Stuff (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_here is a thread on BOV and DV's used on MAF/MAP cars >>> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4652804

Ok I see. Thanks for the thread. What negetive thing will happen?Does that mean that the cel will come on? Or my rabbit will counter-act for reading too much air before its despersed? Can software counter-act a maf sensor reading? I really have no problem picking up a DV at all, just wondering.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (baltzah7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baltzah7* »_
I would like anywhere from 300-325whp. Tell me more about the return fuel system when you get a chance. Thanks alot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


No need for returnless fuel system for this power goal.
How I know: C2 Turbo rabbit driven everyday at this power level.
-Jeff


----------



## baltzah7 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jefnes3)*

O ok. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RATHERSMART (Dec 6, 2005)

op, your bucket of parts is cute


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Turbo Stuff (baltzah7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baltzah7* »_My turbo is .60 on the cold and .63 on the hot. I already got the spacer too. I have heard their needs to be an extended timing chain when you put the head spacer in, and it would make sense, but im not sure if thats true, if it is, I bought mine too early dammit. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Yes, you will need an extended timing chain, as well as hydralic tensioner spacer in order to run a head spacer.

_Quote, originally posted by *cyclegrip* »_I couldn't imagine that the chain can't stretch that much. How thick is it?

The OEM chain is not long enough to acomodate the spacer. You will need a new chain

Fueling:
550cc injectors will be sufficient for your power goals
C2 Tuned NGP Rabbit.
550cc injectors
380whp
427wtq


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Turbo Stuff (C2Motorsports)*

Chris,
the C2 rabbit is using the high flow fuel kit on your site?


----------



## baltzah7 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (RATHERSMART)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RATHERSMART* »_op, your bucket of parts is cute

im pretty cute myself


----------



## baltzah7 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Turbo Stuff (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Yes, you will need an extended timing chain, as well as hydralic tensioner spacer in order to run a head spacer.
The OEM chain is not long enough to acomodate the spacer. You will need a new chain

Fueling:
550cc injectors will be sufficient for your power goals
C2 Tuned NGP Rabbit.
550cc injectors
380whp
427wtq


Can I just buy that stuff now? How much do you want? Send me a link?


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Turbo Stuff (baltzah7)*

hey man how much money you lookin at just in parts?


----------

